# Forget Deer Camp, THIS IS PIG CAMP!



## georgia_home (Oct 20, 2010)

So we went out this past Friday and Saturday, starting a day early. I had the ml, and my buddy had the pig gun.

Friday was slow in the morning. We didn't see a thing. BUMMER! Around noon, we went and unloaded all the stuff back at camp and then went back out.

By 4, we were sitting in chairs, facing each other, kicking each other to stay awake!

Somewhere around 530p or so, after just having been kicked, i look up at the woods directly behind by buddy, and saw something moving. At first i thought it was a deer... but, man, that was a weird shaped deer. After a second or two it registered. That’s a pig. And not some little porker! It was a hoss!

So the pig gun was turned around, and shot! And it was a direct hit! ’06-150g. the bullet hit right at the base of the spine, between the shoulders, sort of a frontal shot. This thing dropped like a rock!

If you pro’s wouldn’t mind guestimating the weight on this big boy, I’d appreciate it.

Our initial guestimate was about 200-250, but when we tried to lift it up, we jacked up the number to 250-300. We used an ATV and pulley to lift the pig up, which worked well, until we got off the ATV. The weight of the pig dragged the ATV forward, in gear and with the breaks locked! We had to chock all 4 tires before it would hold the pig up without sliding forward. The guy in the picture, the shooter, is about 6’6, as a frame of reference.

Also, I am not a pig expert, the number of pigs I have killed would probably be considered a slow night for some folks here, but with this one, I have finally come to understand what some of you folks call the “pig’s armor”. None of the “little” pigs I short before had this, or at least it wasn’t as tough.

The front shoulders had "body armor", at least an inch-and-half thick. Skinning was touch, we couldn’t get cuts through the hide, and even after we separated the skin from the meat, it wouldn't fold down until we got below the rib cage.

It took us about 2.5 hours to break this guy down, and we didn't even go inside for the tenderloins. Just shoulders and hams, and backstraps. Kind of a pity though, as I am sure the tenderloins would have been huge, and the ribs full!

And checkout the cutters. They were about 3 inches long.

We got 2 more then next day, and they were much smaller. Mama weighed about 125-150, and a piglet. We broke the piglet like a turkey and put it right on the grill after cleaning! It was great!

Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 20, 2010)

How much do you weight? I don't think he will go 300 but he's a big one. Mike


----------



## buddylee (Oct 20, 2010)

Good boar. What county u get him in ?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd say 225, which is a goodun'!


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow!  Nice pig. I'd rather do that than deer hunt!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 20, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> Wow!  Nice pig. I'd rather do that than deer hunt!



Any Day!!

Nice lookin Pig!!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Good hog !  I think he would be nockin at 300.  CONGRAT'S !!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice one 200lber


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 21, 2010)

nice hog!
the curve in the snout would have me thinking he was not too far removed from domestic.
cw


----------



## cb1967 (Oct 21, 2010)

a  hogs weight will fool you. their body density is much more than any other animal that i know of.


----------



## mdwatts11 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it's close to 200. Nice kill though!


----------



## mgdisco (Oct 21, 2010)

he has some mean looking cutters


----------



## 777BIGB777 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Weight*

IMOP, About 275 lbs live weight.


----------



## tsknmcn (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## ol mike (Oct 25, 2010)

Dang that thing has to weigh a good bit over 200lbs..


----------



## Curtis (Oct 27, 2010)

That is no 200 pounder, that is closer to 275 - 300.  Good story, nice pig.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## garnede (Oct 27, 2010)

Curtis said:


> That is no 200 pounder, that is closer to 275 - 300.  Good story, nice pig.  Thanks for sharing




My thinking too.  Just remember that scientist use pigs as a human analog in experiments.  There is a reason for that.  Their weight, muscle density and organs are very similar to humans.  That pig will weigh every bit of 300 pounds on the hoof.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice hog. 240 lbs.RC


----------



## billyblob (Oct 31, 2010)

dang good pig congrats


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 21, 2019)

My hunting buddy passed away yesterday.

Want to focus on days we had like this.

Be at peace my brother!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 21, 2019)

Sorry for your loss man. I'm sure y'all made some fine memories. It's a special bond between hunting buddies. Maybe you can share some more of yall's hunting stories with us.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes sir, sorry to hear that. Keep your head up and thank God for having had a good huntin buddy. There hard to come by.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 21, 2019)

sorry to hear about your friend.  

Glad you got to make some memories with him


and that pig is over 250... closer to 300


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 21, 2019)

georgia_home said:


> My hunting buddy passed away yesterday.
> 
> Want to focus on days we had like this.
> 
> Be at peace my brother!


Sorry to hear that sir.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 21, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, sir.


----------



## baddave (Dec 21, 2019)

`sorry brother , i know exactly how it feels . i've been hunting by myself for about the last 7 years since i lost my cuz..so sorry


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 21, 2019)

georgia_home said:


> My hunting buddy passed away yesterday.
> 
> Want to focus on days we had like this.
> 
> Be at peace my brother!


Dang! Sorry for your loss. The guy pictured in this post?


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 21, 2019)

yep. Great guy. That weekend was one of our best. We had a good time, laughed you butts off getting the atv to hold the big pig up! Good food and time around the camp fire talking.



chrislibby88 said:


> Dang! Sorry for your loss. The guy pictured in this post?


----------



## antharper (Dec 21, 2019)

Sorry to hear , looks like he was way to young ! This is the best thing to do , remember the good times !


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 22, 2019)

So sorry for the loss of your bud......he’ll be missed but never forgot. And dang that’s a BIG OLE PIG!! I bet that was a hoot watching y’all get that thing on the 4 wheeler ?


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 22, 2019)

georgia_home said:


> My hunting buddy passed away yesterday.
> 
> Want to focus on days we had like this.
> 
> Be at peace my brother!



I can begin to understand your pain, my friend. Losing a good friend who is also a good hunting Bud is tough...very tough.

I lost my good hunting Buddy, Al, just last month on the 9th. We had been hunting for many years together in Tennessee, Kentucky, Georgia, S.C., Maine and even Alaska. I almost didn't go out on opening day this year in Kentucky knowing that I wouldn't receive a text from him while in my stand. It's very tough. And tears even now as I type this.... Always cherish those great memories. Here's just a couple of the _MANY_ we shared...

Georgia in 2010, after picking up our hog mounts from Knights from the hogs we killed in '09.

And on one of the many gift hunts Al helped me with. This is 2015 and a Marine from Georgia who was badly wounded in Afghanistan.

We will miss him dearly on our February hunt in Georgia.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 22, 2019)

That hog has some shoulders on him.  So sorry to hear of your friends passing.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 23, 2019)

georgia_home said:


> My hunting buddy passed away yesterday.
> 
> Want to focus on days we had like this.
> 
> Be at peace my brother!


I hate to hear that. We buried one of my club members Saturday. He was a heck of a turkey hunter.


----------



## HughW2 (Dec 27, 2019)

Georgia home,

Is your rifle a Benneli R1? How do you like it?  Obviously worked fine on your pig. How is it for accuracy and cycling?  
Thanks,
Hugh


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 1, 2020)

my friends was using the Benelli at the time and liked it a lot. Had a 10rd and ?4rd? Mags.

Shot well. That shot on the hog was point blank. Under 30y. He had shot deer out to a couple hundred. 200y max on one of the WMA food plots.

He used Winchester, the silver tips. Not sure the grain. 




HughW2 said:


> Georgia home,
> 
> Is your rifle a Benneli R1? How do you like it?  Obviously worked fine on your pig. How is it for accuracy and cycling?
> Thanks,
> Hugh


----------

